# New Forest / south coast (UK)



## lostprophet

Well as there seem to be a few members that have posted shots from the south coast recently, how about a Sunday meetup in the New Forest and then heading to the south coast for some sunset shots?

Now this would mean cars are going to be needed, so if you are interested can you state if you have car or would need a lift.

I'm saying Sunday as I work Saturdays but I might be able to get a Saturday off if there is enough interest for a sat / sun meetup

Not sure about dates yet but if anyone has suggestions just add dates

is anyone up for it?


----------



## tempra

Sounds like a cracking idea - aim for April as March is pretty tied up for me. Maybe even Easter weekend....


----------



## Alex_B

I would be up for it , certainly! But currently I am stuck in Germany until End of May probably  , and then I am off for a month in Sweden .

.. sorry


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC

Yes I am up for it - Have car - Sunday suits me better
Probably early May as very busy during April - can I have a go on you 300mm???:hail:


----------



## lostprophet

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Yes I am up for it - Have car - Sunday suits me better
> Probably early May as very busy during April - can I have a go on you 300mm???:hail:



bring a few cheerleaders and you can HAVE the 300mm


----------



## lostprophet

if in May then the 13th is good for me 

6th is Abingdon airshow
20th is Duxford
27th is Southend on sea

or June or July


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> if in May then the 13th is good for me
> 
> 6th is Abingdon airshow
> 20th is Duxford
> 27th is Southend on sea
> 
> or June or July



OK, there is a slight chance in May for me ... just keep me updated with the planning


----------



## neogfx

Sounds like a good plan. I have a car.


----------



## flyingseale

I'll certainly try to make it.  I'm very flexible with any Sunday, so I'll keep looking to see how the planning is going.  I have a car.

Regards
Mike


----------



## Mohain

Sounds like a great idea. If we go May ish we should be able to get some bluebell shots too. Check images 6, 7, 8 & 9 in this gallery (not mine) to see what I mean.


----------



## ferny

I could be interested. I can't fully say until I know a date and I'll let the ones who are sure they can make it decide when it is. 

Sunday would probably be best for me but again, until I know more and certain things going on for me personally get clearer I can't fully comment.

Got a car, providing I don't break it again before then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

its something i'd like to find the time to do certainly.... however i dont have a car (yet)... and im right over the other side of england... so im not exactly 'on the way' for anyone.... but i'll look into it, i may be able to sort summin out.

Edit: unless you all get your asses to the westcountry.... good landcscapes and plenty of pasties and cider... ooo-aaarrrrr.


----------



## duncanp

sounds good, ill have to ask parents


----------



## lostprophet

this is looking good, lots of people so far. 

So if everyone is ok for Sunday May 13th lets pick that date.

Might be a useful site http://www.thenewforest.co.uk/index.asp

No plans yet for what we'll do, but if anyone knows of any good places in the area just start a list and we can add things / places. Like the sound of Bluebells, Mohain, they always make a good shot!


NEW FOREST LIST
Beaulieu Village


SUNSET LIST
Lepe (coast)
Milford on Sea (coast) might be a bit out the way but nice view of The Needles


----------



## ferny

All just words to me mate. :mrgreen:

Just tell me where to go, I'll do an Auto Route map for myself, fail to follow it properly and get lost. So it makes little difference for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> All just words to me mate. :mrgreen:
> 
> Just tell me where to go, I'll do an Auto Route map for myself, fail to follow it properly and get lost. So it makes little difference for me. :mrgreen:



just drive down the M3 and when you start to see lots of trees your there!!!


----------



## ferny

"if your knees get wet and you start to see ferries going past you you've gone too far"


----------



## Mohain

13th May sounds OK to me :thumbup:


----------



## ferny

Looking at your site there are some dirt cheap places there. I'm tempted to stay a night or two if I go.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I shall try and make it.
And if it's of any help I used to live in Bournemouth (I went to College there a long time ago) so I know my way around the New Forest.
There's the Rufus Stone, the first pre-fab concrete building, a turf maze and a wonderful place called Naked Man.
I know a couple of good pubs too.
Oh, and Alice (of Alice in Wonderland fame) is buried in Lyndhurst, I believe. Under the name _Mrs Reginald Hargreaves_.


----------



## ferny

How good looking is this naked man? If he's ugly I'll hit you.


----------



## duncanp

13th sounds good  dad says its ok


----------



## LaFoto

(Shall I let you into a secret? I was actually checking out cheap flight tables and airports and flight times for this one, for so many seem to be coming, but ... I cannot afford it, I'm afraid, though the cheapest way there and back was only 119 Euro, all fees and taxes included - to Gatwick. But I'd need to get from there to the New Forest and back somehow in time on Sunday - no sunset for me at Lepe on Sunday that means - and spend the night somewhere ... ah. It just won't work this time -----> so do make sure you make it all to Germany a year later!!!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:


> How good looking is this naked man? If he's ugly I'll hit you.



He's got wood and a big bush. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Hoppy

A possible diffinate maybe
Would there be an Otter visit somewhere in there?????
Plenty of Ponies and Lone Trees between Beaulieu village and Lepe


----------



## MG TF 135

Don't know if i/we will be able to make this one. Depends on my football commitments (lots of postponed matches to play). But i'll keep an eye on the fixtures... 

La Foto have to tried this website 

http://www.skyscanner.net/

Flying into Southampton which for some could be on the way/way back.


----------



## lostprophet

MG TF 135 said:


> Don't know if i/we will be able to make this one. Depends on my football commitments (lots of postponed matches to play). But i'll keep an eye on the fixtures...
> 
> La Foto have to tried this website
> 
> http://www.skyscanner.net/
> 
> Flying into Southampton which for some could be on the way/way back.



Good point, Southampton Airport is on our way down and its just east of the New Forest


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Bournemouth has an airport to the South West too.


----------



## Simon

This sounds good, will have to see if i can make it


----------



## Hoppy

will LP introduce us to his Otter family on the day?????


----------



## lostprophet

Hoppy said:


> will LP introduce us to his Otter family on the day?????



Nope, this is a 'go where its free' day


----------



## David

I think this is the first meet that I can make geographically and on a weekend when I'm not working for a change. That said it is the other half's birthday on the Saturday, but I reckon I could suggest to her that we have a meal and stay in a nice hotel in the New Forest. Count me in for now, and I have a car if required. :thumbup: 

David


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Hoppy said:


> will LP introduce us to his Otter family on the day?????



This isn't that tired old joke beloved of the publicans in that part of the world I hope.
"Pull chain to see the water Otter."
And it's attached to an old kettle.

Real gut-buster that one...


----------



## Hoppy

Hertz van Rental said:


> This isn't that tired old joke beloved of the publicans in that part of the world I hope.
> "Pull chain to see the water Otter."
> And it's attached to an old kettle.
> 
> Real gut-buster that one...


 

never heard of it!!!


----------



## Simon

Sorry guys, I can't do the 13th may, but let me know if this changes please


----------



## ferny

Doubt I'll make it now.


----------



## hamburger

If there should be a follow-up in late July/early August, then count me in as I'm going to be in Wiltshire on holiday!


----------



## Mohain

I'm still up for this. Do we have an agreeement on venue? I might want to stay over Saturday night somewhere so want to get it booked.

cheers,

Mohain


----------



## lostprophet

I'm open to suggestions for what we do and where we go

Lepe on the coast is good for sunsets

and I know Flyingsearle has been to a few good places

As for all meeting up I'd suggest all meeting up in a motorway services unless anyone else has a better idea


----------



## Mohain

lostprophet said:


> I'm open to suggestions for what we do and where we go
> 
> Lepe on the coast is good for sunsets
> 
> and I know Flyingsearle has been to a few good places
> 
> As for all meeting up I'd suggest all meeting up in a motorway services unless anyone else has a better idea


 
I don't know the area at all so I cant suggest anywhere to go. Anywhere with good lanscapes/forests/coatlines is OK with me 

What motorway? M3 or M27 I guess?


----------



## lostprophet

M3 then you leave M3 onto M27west heading for bournemouth but it might be an idea to meetup in Winchester Services and have ourselves a convoy


----------



## lostprophet

useful website http://www.thewwwsite.com/nf.htm


----------



## lostprophet

FlyingSearle has come up with a better meeting place

Rownhams services on the M27 westbound instead of Winchester.

This is be better for anyone coming from the West

As for a time to meet, I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Mohain

Any time is OK by me. I'm gonna be down there already, so I'll give LP a call on the day to meet up nearer the coast/New Forest etc (PM or email me your moby if you would be so kind, I'll exchange my number). I've just bought a large scale OS map of the area, looks interesting :mrgreen:


----------



## tempra

This is looking a bit dodgy for me at the moment, I'm on my second week off work with what seems like sudden arthritis. got to have some more tests over the next couple of days, but in the meantime it's strong painkillers and anti-inflammatory tablets.

I'm not sure what it is is, but it's a right pain in the foot/ankle/knee/hands/elbows/shoulders but I'll keep you guys updated with progress - not sure about this weekend at Abingdon either, but I thik I might be able to make it (see how the new drugs fare) - I'll get the wife to follow me around with a camping chair!


----------



## duncanp

is this still happening? i was looking for further / more specific details...


----------



## lostprophet

next week I'll post times etc

I might be on the scrounge for a lift as 2 of the 3 people I was going with have decided they can't go and the 3rd person isn't replying to emails/txts etc

problem I have is I can't drive


----------



## lostprophet

the weather forecast for this weekend is still heavy rain, I know its short notice but it might be a good idea to postpone this meetup.

what are your thoughts on this everyone?


----------



## neogfx

I think postponement is a good idea as I can't make this Sunday anyhow. I'd love to go if you could postpone it a bit. Rownhams is a good meet up place.


----------



## Hoppy

Forgot about this won't be there altho' as it looks like rain it is probably worth postponing it.
Sorry:blushing:


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> the weather forecast for this weekend is still heavy rain,



could it be that Europe weather is ust horrible this month everywhere? 

sad I cannot join in, got some deadlines and then prepare my trip to Sweden...


----------



## David

I would love to have visited the New Forest again, but think postponement is the right decision, even if it means I can't make the new date.

D


----------



## flyingseale

Postponement seems like a sensible decision.  But now we need to decide on a new date.  If we stick with Sunday to suit Andy's work schedule, I can currently do any except May 27th.

Mike


----------



## tempra

I'm still not fit enough yet, so postponement would be good for me - plus the weather is miserable as hell!


----------



## lostprophet

ok well the weather is still looking bad so we'll postpone it for a few weeks.

Once I've sorted a few dates out I'll post a few and we can start again


----------



## ferny

Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one but the chances of it are slim just like this one was. :meh:


----------



## hamburger

This didn't happen then, did it?

Any chance of a summer meet-up, even if it's only a mini-one, while I'm there on holidays (July 21st - August 4th)?


----------



## ferny

So, what's the latest then, LP?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well I'm free the second and third week in July so any time then would be good.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

No interest?
Well, I think I shall go to the New Forrest and meet up with Avis. He, at least, is going. And I haven't been there for 25 years. The pictures should be interesting....


----------



## tempra

If Avis is going then I might be interested

Need to check available weekends


----------



## lostprophet

oops, kind of forgot about this. 
Bit busy at the moment but if someone suggests a time I'll try and make it, got press passes for Airshows arriving every other day at the moment so I'm not sure when I can make it


----------



## ferny

Ok, tomorrow at 3pm. I'll be under the clock tower.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:


> Ok, tomorrow at 3pm. I'll be under the clock tower.



Could you wear a red carnation and carry The Pig Breeder's Gazette so we can recognise you. We'll all do likewise so there won't be any silly misunderstandings like last time. I mean, you see a bunch of people with cameras and you just assume. How was I to know they were Japanese tourists?


----------



## ferny

I waited there all day in the rain and no-one turned up.


You utter bastards! :cry:


----------



## lostprophet

Hey I was there! I did see some dodgy looking bloke in what looked like a flashers coat, guessed it was you Ferny but was too afraid to say hello just in case you was some nut-job


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:


> Hey I was there! I did see some dodgy looking bloke in what looked like a *flashers* coat, guessed it was you Ferny but was too afraid to say hello just in case you was some *nut-job*



I do not believe you used those two expressions in the same sentence :lmao:

On a serious point, I've got two weeks off next week and I'm thinking of going down to the New Forrest to visit some old haunts and take some landscapes.
Anyone interested drop me a PM and we can try and synchronise. I'm pretty flexible as to dates.


----------



## lostprophet

TWO WEEKS OFF next week??!!??  How does that work?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:


> TWO WEEKS OFF next week??!!??  How does that work?



Standard British employment practice. Weeks taken off during the Summer months count double in terms of Holiday entitlement.
Don't you know anything? :greenpbl:


----------



## tempra

If my car is out of the garage (I'm currently running about in a purple fiesta!) I could make most any afternoon as I'm only working mornings as I gradually make my way back into work.

Keep me updated with your plans Hertz


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It might be a spur of the moment thing.
If the weather looks reasonable it'll be tent, bananas and camera in the car and down to Dorset/Hampshire for a day or two for some landscapes.
I haven't taken anything decent for a while and the mood is upon me.


----------



## tempra

**shudder**


----------



## tempra

I could bring the frozen bananas - they're still in the freezer


----------

